# Global Phone



## lpitrat (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry I am very new to all this..I have a question.. Is it possible once the HTC Thunderbolt is rooted am I able to use it as a global phone?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

No

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lpitrat (Jul 14, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


There's nothing I can do?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Its not gsm

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Nope the sim card in the bolt only operates the 4g. Its not a true sim card like global phones uses.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lpitrat (Jul 14, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Nope the sim card in the bolt only operates the 4g. Its not a true sim card like global phones uses.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Oh, I see..


----------



## brianburen (Jul 14, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Nope the sim card in the bolt only operates the 4g. Its not a true sim card like global phones uses.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I believe we will soon see a different opinion......

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wxy93rv55sna3hx/screenshot-1342445898106.png

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9e1kqkyxerba9sv/screenshot-1342445916603.png


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

How can this phone be GSM capable without a GSM antenna?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brianburen (Jul 14, 2011)

Technically 4G is GSM, soo.... I believe they are using the same antenna (just different mhz) for the 3G GSM.... It seems the 4G/3G switch controls this........Just a hunch, will test and post screenshots when Im in 4G area tomorrow.

I put a WORLD-SIM i use in another phone and it showed [gsm.sim.types]: [RIL_2G_SIM_CARD] ....So it can read the card at least

I also believe Team Liquid found GSM capability while working on the RIL


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

brianburen said:


> Technically 4G is GSM, soo.... I believe they are using the same antenna (just different mhz) for the 3G GSM.... It seems the 4G/3G switch controls this........Just a hunch, will test and post screenshots when Im in 4G area tomorrow.
> 
> I put a WORLD-SIM i use in another phone and it showed [gsm.sim.types]: [RIL_2G_SIM_CARD] ....So it can read the card at least
> 
> I also believe Team Liquid found GSM capability while working on the RIL


This is not true. The thunderbolt is only compatible with LTE 700MHz, and CDMA/EVDO 800MHz/1900MHz. It will NOT WORK on a GSM network. These frequencies are not just a matter of software.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## brianburen (Jul 14, 2011)

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> This is not true. The thunderbolt is only compatible with LTE 700MHz, and CDMA/EVDO 800MHz/1900MHz. It will NOT WORK on a GSM network. These frequencies are not just a matter of software.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I'm no "Android Master Apprentice"







but......
If it has no GSM then why clearly does the pics i posted show all the GSM settings? Including the [GSM.SIM.OPERATOR]: [VERIZON]

I know frequencies are not software, but I DO know LTE is GSM, since it was started or invented in europe. Source: wikipedia search on LTE

Also look what I found out about our "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MDM9600 LTE modem "[/background] here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25850-qpst-shows-gsm-radio-settings-on-tbolt/page__st__10#entry757821


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It could as many other devices with the same/similar qualcomm modems/chipsets have (rezound, galaxy s3, ipad, bionic, etc) which either run on multiple carriers (gsm and cdma) or they have been flashed to them despite being on Verizon (the rezound and bionic have and I know of someone that flashed a sprint s3 to att). However, you still need radio software flashed to device that will work (which what you are given from Verizon may or may not work). To find out, you basically need to borrow an active sim card from a phone with AT&T or Tmobile, pop it in and switch the radio connection to wcdma. It may not give you something better like hspa/hspa+, but at the minimum wcdma would work so test that first. This is how rezound owners and others have gotten it to work on other carriers.

If by chance the radio software does not work out of the box, I would not want to be the first to start flashing that as if what you pick happens to be totally incompatible, then well, you now own a 6oz paperweight.

Sim cards are all the same. Just limited by either the sim card restrictions (as they're generally locked by default and have to ask the carrier to unlock it) or less likely, by radio software on the device. The hardware inside is what controls what it can communicate with (the LTE/CDMA modem). In the case of qualcomm, it costs way too much money to made hardware that only runs on one network, so their hardware has the capabilities to generally run on anything, assuming it has software able to run it. What you flash as "radios" is really a mini OS that lives within the modems themselves.


----------



## brianburen (Jul 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> It could as many other devices with the same/similar qualcomm modems/chipsets have (rezound, galaxy s3, ipad, bionic, etc) which either run on multiple carriers (gsm and cdma) or they have been flashed to them despite being on Verizon (the rezound and bionic have and I know of someone that flashed a sprint s3 to att). However, you still need radio software flashed to device that will work (which what you are given from Verizon may or may not work). To find out, you basically need to borrow an active sim card from a phone with AT&T or Tmobile, pop it in and switch the radio connection to wcdma. It may not give you something better like hspa/hspa+, but at the minimum wcdma would work so test that first. This is how rezound owners and others have gotten it to work on other carriers.
> 
> If by chance the radio software does not work out of the box, I would not want to be the first to start flashing that as if what you pick happens to be totally incompatible, then well, you now own a 6oz paperweight.
> 
> Sim cards are all the same. Just limited by either the sim card restrictions (as they're generally locked by default and have to ask the carrier to unlock it) or less likely, by radio software on the device. The hardware inside is what controls what it can communicate with (the LTE/CDMA modem). In the case of qualcomm, it costs way too much money to made hardware that only runs on one network, so their hardware as the capabilities to generally run on anything, assuming it has software able to run it. What you flash as "radios" is really a mini OS that lives within the modems themselves.


Thank you for your wise insight O'Great One Yarly!

I have another phone to use if I do create a paperweight, so I may begin tinkering..... and talk my buddy out of his ATT SIM card.

I have a Prepaid SIM I use worldwide in another phone, would it work?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Any sim card with gsm service should in theory work. Said sim card would have to most likely be unlocked as well. If it doesn't, then it would need to be unlocked or the thunderbolt has some software restrictions on it. Google around for people talking about the rezound and bionic and other qualcomm devices for more info.


----------



## brianburen (Jul 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> Any sim card with gsm service should in theory work. Said sim card would have to most likely be unlocked as well. If it doesn't, then it would need to be unlocked or the thunderbolt has some software restrictions on it. Google around for people talking about the rezound and bionic and other qualcomm devices for more info.


Ok thx


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809314

Not an endorsement for working on the TB, but leaving it here for anyone that cares.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> Any sim card with gsm service should in theory work. Said sim card would have to most likely be unlocked as well. If it doesn't, then it would need to be unlocked or the thunderbolt has some software restrictions on it. Google around for people talking about the rezound and bionic and other qualcomm devices for more info.


Doesn't the thunderbolt have a dampener built into it to prevent it from leaving the 700mhz band?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> Doesn't the thunderbolt have a dampener built into it to prevent it from leaving the 700mhz band?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I wasn't really referring to whether LTE would work on it, I was mostly referring to whether WCDMA and HSPA/HSPA+ would work on it. I wouldn't rule out LTE working, but that's far less likely and again, no one has reported back if their attempts worked or not and so it's kind of annoying on that note. There's a crapload of myth and bs that goes around about Verizon phones in relation to working on other bands. The hardware is there, it's mostly a matter of someone proving it can work and since the TB came out, I haven't seen anyone really saying much about it other than prematurely jumping to conclusions (not pointed at you just the general reactions I see to people asking if something can potentially be global).


----------

